# 'My Vodafone Friends' have disappeared



## Knuttell (27 Jan 2011)

> *I just logged on to my Vodafone@Home account and I noticed that my three  Vodafone Friends [free 200min of mobile calls] have disappeared and I  am left with only a blank form to fill out next months friends.*


I have lifted this text off a Boards thread,those who have nominated vodafone mobile numbers should log on to see if they are still there otherwise you are being charged full rate for calls you would expect to be included in the 200 mins free Vodafone package.

I contacted them about this last Sunday despite being assured of both an explanation and a call back I have heard nothing since.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056159971


----------



## Guest105 (27 Jan 2011)

Post a question on their [broken link removed], they usually answer back quite quickly.


----------

